# DIY Wheel chocks.



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

here is a link to make your own wheel chocks,


----------



## Ryan H. (May 10, 2011)

I took a piece of 4x4 that I had and cut it into 12-14 inch lengths, spray painted bright orange, then screwed a large lag eye into one end and connected them with a bit of rope (hollow core so spliced eyes made a real clean look)

Cheap, also work to stack under a jack if need be, the bright color keeps me from not noticing, work GREAT, are light, and did I mention I've got like $5 in two sets.

For me the larger piece of wood has a couple uses, but I really like what you did.


----------

